# Why was colonoscopy painful?



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I had my colonoscopy yesterday- first time. The prep was unpleasant but I managed both bottles of fleet and the D had (thankfully) stopped by the time of my appointment.When I lay down on the bed they gave me Pethidine then Midazolam through a vein in my arm. The Pethidine kicked in straight away, I felt like the room was blurring out. I have a high tolerance to benzos so the nurse told me she was giving me a higher dose of Midazolam. I also had oxygen through a nasal sponge. I don't remember the scope going in... I remember watching the picture on the screen... then it was suddenly excrutiatingly painful (maybe about half an ho0ur had past but I'm not sure as I lost track of time)! I started shouting at the doctor and telling him to stop. The nurse held my hands and kept saying 'its nearly over' but it hurt so much I kept shouting. Luckily it was finished and she said they'd been able to see all my colon, and it was normal. Recovered quickly and went home, even walked around supermarket with boyfriend on the way home! I feel a bit sore today.Why was it only the last bit of the procedure that hurt, and why so agonizing? I have quite a high tolerance to pain and would've gritted my teeth, but it was so bad I was crying out and begging them to stop. Maybe the drugs had worn off? Or is the end of the colon harder to examine? I was scared they were puncturing something at time! Didn't have much pain after scope was removed.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes people metabolize any given medication faster than others.I go through novacaine at the dentist really fast. I've sometimes run out of the medication before they are done, so I sympathize. Sometimes it is based on your genetics, sometimes it is based on what other medications you take.Some drug interactions are because one medication ramps up or ramps down the speed that you clear another medication out of the body. So it can either be pulled out too fast and isn't effective, or it can build up in the body to toxic levels.K.


----------



## 22388 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi Sukie - Your experience sounds almost exactly like mine and mine was yesterday too! It didn't hurt at first and I was looking at the tv...but then it started to hurt and that lasted a few minutes. I told them it was hurting and then the nurse said the same thing "it's almost done" and then it was done and I felt better. Then they said I had to pass that air. I did that in recovery and felt fine. I think when it started to hurt was because they pumped air up there or something. I recoverd well and went home kinda groggy. I took a nap. I slept well last night and today I feel a little soar too. I guess it is normal to feel a little soar afterward considering what they stuck up in me. They also did some biopsies so I imagine that could cause some pain and soarness. The Dr told me everything looked normal and is waiting for the biopsy results. Glad to have it all over!


----------

